

Space To Scale - pbnaidu
http://highscalability.com/how-i-learned-stop-worrying-and-love-using-lot-disk-space-scale

======
jraines
In a moment of lazy clicking, I clicked on this without looking at the URL,
expecting to see the biggest webpage of all time, depicting Space, to scale.

------
sanj
This article drives at what may be the single biggest factor to consider when
building a system to scale: sharding.

Nowadays, every time I think about an operation that the user will have to
wait for, I consider if it "jumps the shard".

If so, it'll ultimately have to fire off a request to a separate server, and
perhaps do an expensive join. It'll be slow. It had damn well better be worth
it.

~~~
sanj
Just bought jumptheshard.com. Too good to pass up.

------
dlinsin
Good article sucky headline!

~~~
edw519
A parody of the 1964 Stanley Kubrick movie, "Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned
to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb"

------
ntoshev
Scalability is important, but it seems the raw speed of websites to any
particular user gets less attention than it needs. There is quite a bit of
data that slow sites are much less attractive to users, even if they don't
consciously realize it.

So if your response time is bad, you may not even need the scalability ;)

If you use bigtable, the speed is mostly determined by the number of
sequential data accesses that you have. You should strive to have just 2 or
less. The other advice in the article still applies.

